# The Expansion Draft!!!!!!!!!!



## shaqdaddy

I was thinking how crazy the expansion draft will be. Will their be any decent player IE Penny Hardaway, that will be put in the draft. I think theams can lock 8 players, what players will be available? I wasn't a big b-ball fan when the canadian teams were formed. How will the process work?


----------



## rynobot

I think you'll see a bunch of overpaid players avaliable and players that barley belong in the league avaliable.


----------



## shaqdaddy

thrre could be some good players with contracts teams want to get rid of Austin Crosere, Stodimire, Spre...Bonzi?


----------



## rynobot

they will probably be avalible, Allan Houston should be avalible in the draft too.


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I think you'll see a bunch of overpaid players avaliable and players that barley belong in the league avaliable.


Hehe, I am not worried about my C's doing that, but I am about the Nets...

Anyway, here are the 4 I am dropping already.

Bremer
Wollkowisky (sp?)
Sundov
Brown

those guys just suck according to our coach, so whats the point of having them?


----------



## rynobot

Well, we have a whole nother season till the Expansion draft so I every roster will be differnet then this year.


----------



## spartanfan2003

Michael Dickerson makes a tonne of money. He is a starter for the Grizz, but he is injured now. I expect that the Grizz will drop him to clear cap room.


----------



## CY02

Anyone know which division the new club are going to be in?


----------



## spartanfan2003

> Originally posted by <b>CY02</b>!
> Anyone know which division the new club are going to be in?


They are going to divide the NBA into 6 divisions that year, like baseball.


----------



## c_dog

If I were Charlotte, I would be drafting the players from Kings first, no doubt. Kings are obviously going to protect Webber, Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja, Divac, Christie, Hedo, and probably Pollard. That leaves players like Keon Clark, Jim Jackson, Scott Pollard, Gerald Wallace, and Damon Jones unprotected! Unless Charlotte is stupid enough to draft Cleaves or Funderburke, Kings will be losing at least one of their key contributors.


----------



## CY02

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> If I were Charlotte, I would be drafting the players from Kings first, no doubt. Kings are obviously going to protect Webber, Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja, Divac, Christie, Hedo, and probably Pollard. That leaves players like Keon Clark, Jim Jackson, Scott Pollard, Gerald Wallace, and Damon Jones unprotected! Unless Charlotte is stupid enough to draft Cleaves or Funderburke, Kings will be losing at least one of their key contributors.


Same goes for Dallas and possibly Pacers.

On the other hand, Lakers only need to protect Shaq, Kobe, Horry and some young draft choices, still Charlotte won't pick anyone of their players!


----------



## pharcyde

I don't know who will be protected and who won't, but who do you think the new team will actually pick up(based on your predictions on who's going to be available)? It doesn't matter if a team decides not to protect someone if Charlotte doesn't pick them up. If the Charlotte team is smart they won't pick up anybody who's old, gets paid a lot for a long time and isn't worth the money(Allan Houston). They should just pick guys who will be good role players in a few years, and draft a couple of stars over their first few seasons in the league.


----------



## shaqdaddy

I think they would choose a guy like Houston because he will be the veteran leader they need. Although he is overpaid, to draw attendence the team needs a star player. They will probably choose one player who is over-paid because they want to have a star in the city. If they sinply go after low key players and a draft pick which will be the fourth pick in the 2004 draft, they will not win more than four games. Attendence will be terrible. They will fail just like Vancouver because they will never have a winning record. And dont say they will pick up free agents with all their salery room because what top free agent would sign with a team that no one but a bunch of scrubs and a draft choice. The team should definaitly draft Houston, and a player like stoudamire or Bonzi Wells because they can flat out score and will be the stars that kids will buy the jerseys of in Charlotte. Every successful franchise, even if they dont win needs a star player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Kings are obviously going to protect Webber, Bibby, Bobby Jackson, Peja, Divac, Christie, Hedo, and probably Pollard. That leaves players like Keon Clark, Jim Jackson, Scott Pollard, Gerald Wallace, and Damon Jones unprotected!


You just said Pollard will probably be protected. If the Expansion Draft were today and Pollard were healthy, I'd protect Clark.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>CY02</b>!
> On the other hand, Lakers only need to protect Shaq, Kobe, Horry and some young draft choices, still Charlotte won't pick anyone of their players!


They might want Madsen.


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> They might want Madsen.


They defintily need Madsen, who else is going to dance?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> They defintily need Madsen, who else is going to dance?


Exactly, or they could sign Madsen as the first professional NBA male cheerleader!


----------



## rynobot

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, or they could sign Madsen as the first professional NBA male cheerleader!


All they really need him for is when they win, they could use him like a rally monkey except he would show up after every victory on the Jumbo screen and he would dance for nickels.


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> I think they would choose a guy like Houston because he will be the veteran leader they need. Although he is overpaid, to draw attendence the team needs a star player. They will probably choose one player who is over-paid because they want to have a star in the city. If they sinply go after low key players and a draft pick which will be the fourth pick in the 2004 draft, they will not win more than four games. Attendence will be terrible. They will fail just like Vancouver because they will never have a winning record. And dont say they will pick up free agents with all their salery room because what top free agent would sign with a team that no one but a bunch of scrubs and a draft choice. The team should definaitly draft Houston, and a player like stoudamire or Bonzi Wells because they can flat out score and will be the stars that kids will buy the jerseys of in Charlotte. Every successful franchise, even if they dont win needs a star player.


I don't really remember back this far, but I think when the Hornets started up they were terrible, but the attendance was still great. Charlotte just loves basketball, and they'll probably go regardless of how bad the team is. They should definitely not waste money on Allan Houston or bring in a problem like Stoudemire or Wells. Wells pissed off the fans in Portland, so why would they bring him in to do the same in Charlotte? There will be plenty of talent in the 2004 draft, and with the great fans they've got in Charlotte there's no need to hurry. As long as they don't piss off the fans they'll be fine.


----------



## Ghost

would the bulls realease jalen rose for the draft and how many players can a team keep.


----------



## Petey

I think the Nets will loose a good player.

-Petey


----------



## JNice

This has been scoffed at before, but do you think they would take a chance on Grant Hill? I doubt it, but it would be nice. Orlando would be better off with the extra 9 million a year, rather than what Hill can give them right now.

He still has like 6 years on his contract though, so I doubt they would want him.


----------



## shaqdaddy

Charlotte would jumb at the chance of getting Grant Hill, even if he misses a game now and then. He is the star player they could market and who sell jerseys


----------



## shyFX325

> Originally posted by <b>shaqdaddy</b>!
> Charlotte would jumb at the chance of getting Grant Hill, even if he misses a game now and then. He is the star player they could market and who sell jerseys


are we forgetting where grant hill went to school. they would jump at the chance just to get the dukies on their side.


----------



## JaK

Aren't expansion teams have even a lower salary cap than the rest of the league to start with?... I remember this being the case with both TO and Van... So for Charlotte to pick up big salary player such as Houston, etc... it would seem to illogical from a salary cap standpoint... 

I just remember the torment of being held to this rule in Vancouver.... We could never sign big names b/c of the cap and the fact that we could not get a chance in the top 3 lottery for the first season totally sucked....


----------



## hunterb14

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, or they could sign Madsen as the first professional NBA male cheerleader!



 

I hope not. I dont ever want to see that


----------



## BEEZ

I was thinking about this and I honestly feel more superstars are gonna be left unprotected than you may think. It just seems that this will be a way to get rid of terrible contracts ala Allan Houston as stated before. This will be very interesting to see play out


----------



## shaqdaddy

I excited to see Huge ego stars getting insulted by being unprotected


----------



## Damian Necronamous

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> If I were Charlotte, I would be drafting the players from Kings first


I would draft a great player first, even if they are overpaid...someone like Houston. You need a great, experienced player to build around.

BTW...Charlotte getting the 4th pick is complete BS, they should get the first pick. It prevents them from getting a definite star young player to build around, to go along with the experienced player. You never know though, they could have a gem fall to them with their pick. Afterall, the 4th pick isn't exactly bad.


----------



## Chez

*muggsy*

bring muggsy bouges back he was always charlottes pg......


----------



## starbonis

I agree with some to say that some teams will try to leave big salaries unprotected (like Abdul-Wahad on Dallas). But it doesn't mean that the Charlotte teams will pick them.

I don't remember the Grizzlies or Raptors having glamourous rosters after theirs draft.

Is it possible for the Charlotte team to pick for example K.Clark or G.Wallace and them trade him for a future draft pick ??


----------

